# 24v battery wiring



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Come on man!


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Haha I know i know. I mean it's hooked up that way it seems and the trolling motor works but what are those 2 unconnected wires on the top right of the pic?


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

madcircle said:


> Haha I know i know. I mean it's hooked up that way it seems and the trolling motor works but what are those 2 unconnected wires on the top right of the pic?


Did you trace them?


----------



## madcircle (Jul 16, 2018)

Actually just got done doing that. Appears they are there for show cuz here's the other end


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the old relay circuit breaker?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

finbully said:


> Come on man!
> 
> View attachment 158514


Yea that's the ticket


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Whenever I'm working on my car or truck I always end up with extra small parts.


----------

